# a roadblock to the adoption of autonomous vehicles



## Ben Hall (Apr 15, 2016)

WHEN we're thinking about buying a car in the future one feature may trump all others - and it's a matter of life and death.

http://www.news.com.au/technology/i...s/news-story/3bd964a801571d1910bc71d1d895c7ce


----------



## mitc (Jun 19, 2016)

these thing will never be approve or kicked off, you havent seen remote hacking vehicles yet have you? lol.. just hack the car bluetooth take it into garge disable tracker and lol... you should ask the insurance claimer offices about the stories they get from stolen cars.. the late model bmw/audi 2014 are all hackable for remote control...


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

If you view an autonomous car as acting as your agent, then I think it's reasonable to expect that it would put your self intetest first in a life or death situation.


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

Oh this guy LOL






Good watch though hmm.. questions


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Dec 9, 2015)

Another point I've never understood is how uber is going own, fuel, maintain, and insure these autonomous cars for cheaper than having driver partners do all that for them. Doesn't make a bit of sense...


----------



## Ben Hall (Apr 15, 2016)

RightTurnClyde said:


> Another point I've never understood is how uber is going own, fuel, maintain, and insure these autonomous cars for cheaper than having driver partners do all that for them. Doesn't make a bit of sense...


uber wont own the cars, partners will own supply and mainain


----------



## Drk280 (Feb 8, 2016)

BMW has a self parking into garage and parking spot for the flag ship 7 series car, but that feature/option is not approved in Australia and cannot be installed, same goes for the remote garage door button on the reversing mirror. I imagine autonomous cars will take a long time if ever to be approved here.


----------



## Skyring (Sep 17, 2015)

RightTurnClyde said:


> Another point I've never understood is how uber is going own, fuel, maintain, and insure these autonomous cars for cheaper than having driver partners do all that for them. Doesn't make a bit of sense...


If Uber gets to keep 100% of the fare, and they build in economies of scale, I can easily see basic electric autonomous cars on the road 24/7 for something like TCO of $100 a week. Uber will be raking it in.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

If Uber decides it is not making enough profit, it will raise the rates. Uber is not stupid, they have low fares now because drivers are subsidizing the rides.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

observer said:


> If Uber decides it is not making enough profit, it will raise the rates. Uber is not stupid, they have low fares now because drivers are subsidizing the rides.


Exactly. If they take on the full costs of vehicle ownership, then they don't have anyone to subsidise their operation. Going forward, I still think they'll prefer other people to stump up capital and for them to simply skim money off the top.

I also don't think people have fully thought through the implications of fully autonomous vehicles. It's much more feasible for a group of people to share a small pool of vehicles when cars can drive themselves to where they're required. I think we'll see an increased move towards shared ownership of cars once fully autonomous vehicles are mainstream. It's 4 am and you've just had a big night out and want to get home? Simply organise with the family's autonomous car to pick you up at 4 am! That's what it's there for!


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

I think Uber will always have drivers for when their driverless vehicles can't keep up with demand.

Uber will cherry pick the most profitable rides for itself and give the leftovers to drivers.


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

I still think that Uber, with their low fares and driver incentives, are going all out to build as large a customer base as possible before they replace us with driverless cars.


----------

